# Help!!! Need Kitchen To Rent!!!



## william gerber (Jun 3, 2006)

:bounce:
need Kitchen to rent!

I am looking for a kitchen to rent to start a small ARTISAN chocolate business.

So far i have only found Chef Cohen's commercial kitchen in santee.

Thanks for any help!

WILLIAM


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Where are you looking?


----------



## william gerber (Jun 3, 2006)

San Diego CA


----------

